# Moving from Toronto to Dubai with wife (ACCA-UK)



## FountainGuy (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi Folks,

First of, this is a fantastic forum! I've learned a lot by just browsing around.

Well, I'm a newbie to the forum and a would-be newbie to Dubai. My company in Canada is finalizing my move there, and I should be expecting to arrive in 1-2 months.

My questions are as follows:

1. My company is located in Garden District, IBN Batuta Mall Road. I would ideally like to live around there, but I don't mind a small commute of 20-30 mins (w/ traffic). I'm not entirely sure whether I should be going for a 1-2 bedroom apartment or a villa. What would be your recommendations for each type of accommodation? Budget = appox. AED 9250 / mo. (let me know if this budget is even reasonable).

2. My wife is a qualified ACCA (Accountant) from UK. Would anyone know what the present job market is for an ACCA, with approx 3 yrs pre-qualification experience? Also, how would her visa status work? If she immigrates to Dubai with me, she would have a spousal visa (i.e. not allowed to work in Dubai). Is it pretty straight forward for her to convert her spousal visa to work visa once she finds a job? Is it wise for her to stay back in Canada for a few months and look for work in Dubai from Canada?

3. Once in Dubai, is it wiser to buy or rent/lease a car? Budget = AED 2000 max / mo.

4. The relations between Canada and UAE have deteriorated a bit over the last little while. Canadians now require a visa to visit UAE. Not sure if this would have any impact on my moving there. Any thoughts?

Thank you all for your responses in advanced!! 

Cheers!!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Hello there,

Welcome to the forum.

1. Avoid Discovery Gardens and go for The Gardens instead. That's mainly apartments although Jynxgirl posted about a new area with nice villas, do a search here on the forum and I'm sure you'll find it. Otherwise if you don't like it there you may try JLT or The Marina, although no villas there, only flats. Your budget is more than enough for a nice 2 bedroom. If you insist on a villa, you may be able to find something at The Springs or Al Barsha. That would be a 15 min. commute tops. For rental ads check Property Real Estate for Sale and Rent. Jobs in the Middle East and North Africa , Free Classifieds in with Dubizzle.com

2. Yes, she should be able to find a job, she can be either under your sponsorship, or her own employer could sponsor her. If she's on your sponsorship, she'll only need a NOC from you in order to work. If she stays back in Canada and applies from jobs there, she would get a better package. However the bad news is that with the current situation, her getting a job offer whilst still in Canada is not very likely, since there are so many available candidates in Dubai already. Once she moves to Dubai she'll be able to attend interviews, etc. therefore her chances will increase a lot.

3. Depends on how long you plan to stay here. If is less than a year or a year, then rent. Longer than that, is better to buy. 

4. It should not affect you personally since your employer will provide you with a valid entry visa, but ask them if they could also give you one for your wife so she can come with you, otherwise if your residence visa gets delayed or something, she won't be able to do 'visa runs' and would have to exit the country for good and then come back after 3 months. If your employer can't or won't give you a visit visa for her (although I don't see why not since she's your dependant) she'll have to say behind until you have your own residence visa and can sponsor her visit visa, which then you would convert to a residence visa sponsored by you (or her future employer but it would be more straightforward if you sponsor her).

Hope this helps.


----------



## FountainGuy (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks a lot for the detailed response, dizzyizzy!

You said if my wife is sponsored by me, than I need to issue her a "NOC". What is that?

As for my stay in Dubai, it is going to be long term for sure, so it may be better if I were to just buy the car. Like the west, do I have the option to finance the car? Finance as in pay monthly payments towards the ownership of the car.

A couple more questions I remembered after the fact:

1. Could someone recommend a bank that has no monthly fees, and a decent interest rate for a checking/savings account? Also, is it fairly easy to apply for a credit card in Dubai? Of course, newcomers like myself would not have any local credit history.... Any thoughts?

2. Can someone recommend any mobile phone plans w/ data plan? If I were to get something like 300 day time minutes / unlimited evenings weekends and a 1 GB data plan... how much approximately am I looking to pay?

Thanks once again!!!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

An NOC is a 'Non Objection Certificate'. The law here indicates that since she's your wife you must approve of her working 

Yes, you can apply for finance over here as well, you'll need to present 2 months of payment slips, passport, valid residence visa, etc. Is no hassle at all and usually the car dealer gives you the finance options and you just chose who you want to go for.

Yes you can get a credit card here, moreover, banks will be chasing you to offer you 'a free for life credit card' until you do not want it anymore!!!  Most banks will offer a current/savings account that has no fees as long as you maintain a minimum balance. I'm with Emirates NBD and they are just ok. Banks here are not outstanding in general. 

For mobile phone data plans check the websites of the two operators, Welcome to Etisalat and du . Prices depend on if you want it or BB or iPhone, etc. The variety of packages is not as great as in the USA/Canada but c'est la vie!

Btw here you'll find the visa options for your wife: Visas You may want to check with your employer how long is going to take them to arrange your visa, so you can decide if you get her a 1 month or 3 month visit visa...


----------

